# amsn et webcam isight sur macbook incompatibles?



## metamec (26 Juin 2006)

Je me suis procuré le macbook récement sur lequel est intégré une webcam isight.
J'ai téléchargé le logiciel amsn afin de pouvoir communiquer avec mes amis qui ont msn sur pc.
Le problème étant que je ne parviens pas à utiliser ma webcam. Lorsque je clique sur l'icone pour ouvrir une conversation avec cam et que mon interlocuteur accepte, cette conversation video ne s'ouvre pas.
Comment faire?
Merci par avance.


----------



## lanilodo (26 Juin 2006)

bonsoir,
je relance le fil de cette question qui m'interrese hautement car je souhaite converser encore avec mes amis de MSN alors que je compte m'acheter le petit macbook: est ce que ce n'est pas compatible?
merci?


----------



## Mr U (26 Juin 2006)

J'ai installé aMsn sur mon iMac abec iSight intégrée et ça marche parfaitement. En plus, aMsn récupère tous les contacts de Msn et on est pas obligé de le rentrer à nouveau.

En revanche, je n'ai pas encore essayé la conversation vocale en plus et je ne sais pas si ça marche.


Edit : je suis pas très réveillé et j'avais pas percuté qu'il s'agissait ici du macbook (j'avais bloqué sur iSight) .:rose:


----------



## XX69 (26 Juin 2006)

aMSN ne permet de faire de la conversation via MSN, il permet simplement d'echanger de la video... desol&#233; mais c'est ainsi pour le moment il n'y a pas de conversation possible entre mac et PC via MSN. Par contre avec AIM et iChat c'est possible ainsi que Yahoo messenger...

maxime


----------



## lanilodo (27 Juin 2006)

bonjour,
Concernant les possesseurs de macbook, la camera integré fonctionne avec amsn ou mercury, de manière à discuter avec des PCiste avec MSN?
merci


----------



## McSly (27 Juin 2006)

lanilodo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> Concernant les possesseurs de macbook, la camera integré fonctionne avec amsn ou mercury, de manière à discuter avec des PCiste avec MSN?
> merci



Même problème avec mon macbook. Impossible pour un pciste de me voir avec amsn...


----------



## XX69 (27 Juin 2006)

On va repeter alors... les discutions sont impossible avec des PC, aMSN ne supporte pas les discutions...
par contre vous pouvez echanger les video et seulement ca. pour ce faire il faut que le firewall de votre mac et de votre modem soit configurer correctement sinon la video ne passe pas (regarder l'aide aMSN sur ce point, en plus il y a une popup qui indique si c'est configurer comme il faut).

maxime


----------



## lanilodo (27 Juin 2006)

ah ok mais deja c'est bizare que la video ne semble pas fonctionner avec amsn et le macbook. c'est ca le sujet de la discussion, non?
Sinon je sais qu'il existe d'autre logiciel comme mercury mais là c'est par rapport au macbook: fonctionne t'il pour le tchat video?


----------



## XX69 (27 Juin 2006)

Pour la compatibilit&#233; du macbook, beaucoup ont reussi donc je dis oui...
par contre ni mercury ni aMSN ne vous pemettrons de faire un tchat video seulement l'echange de video.

la config du firewall doit etre adapter

maxime


----------



## lanilodo (27 Juin 2006)

et avec quoi on fait le texte alors?


----------



## L_incertitude (27 Juin 2006)

lanilodo a dit:
			
		

> et avec quoi on fait le texte alors?



Houla, clarifions :

Je suis récent switcher, passé de PC à Macbook. J'étais confronté aux mêmes problèmes ne connaissant rien à l'univers mac, et j'ai trouvé toutes les réponses à ces questions moyennant un peu de recherches sur le forum. 

Pour résumer :

On chatte avec ses contacts Msn via _Adium, Amsn ou Mercury_ sur mac par exemple, ces deux dernières applications supportant la vidéo (donc l'échange webcam) dans les deux sens (réception / émission). Amsn est très approprié. Le SON n'est quant à lui pas supporté. Vous pouvez donc chatter (texte) avec webcam sans problème. Toutefois, quelques réglages peuvent nécessaires à l'utilisation d'Isight.

Lancez Amsn, et vérifiez via les préférences que votre webcam n'est pas derrière un pare feu (facile : sur votre image, un message d'erreur apparait ou non). Si oui, il vous suffit d'ouvrir quelques ports de votre routeur. Remettez-vous en à la fonction "recherche" du forum pour trouver la démarche à suivre, c'est une manip' pas trop compliquée.
Si aucun message d'erreur n'apparait, vous pouvez chatter en utilisant votre webcam comme bon vous semble sans manip' particulière.

Voilà.

Syl


----------



## wolverine (29 Juin 2006)

XX69 a dit:
			
		

> aMSN ne permet de faire de la conversation via MSN, il permet simplement d'echanger de la video... desolé mais c'est ainsi pour le moment il n'y a pas de conversation possible entre mac et PC via MSN. Par contre avec AIM et iChat c'est possible ainsi que Yahoo messenger...
> 
> maxime



heu tu veux dire que c'est pas possible de discuter vocalement avec les pc sous msn ?
car moi je peux discuter textuellement avec amsn et mercury et j'ai egalement la web cam compatible avec les potes sur pc sous msn !!
la seule chose qui ne fonctionne pas c'est un dialogue vocal avec video !


----------



## lanilodo (29 Juin 2006)

dans c cas c'est parfait, je ne cherche que la video et le texte. Et tout ca avec le macbook.
merci


----------

